# Cuboid 200W TC - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Stock has arrived 





The Joyetech Cuboid 150W TC Box Mod is the new flagship platform from one of the most renowned manufacturers in the industry, integrating a highly sophisticated chip set that features 150W of output (upgradeable to 200W), a full suite of temperature control including the ability to set specific temperature coefficient parameters, a beautiful 0.96 inch OLED screen, and a compact form factor. Featuring Joyetech's most advanced output technology, the Cuboid features a range of 1 to 150W of output (upgradeable to 200W) with a minimum atomizer resistance of 0.1, alongside a full temperature control suite that includes support for Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and 316 Stainless Steel. The Cuboid integrates Joyetech's adjustable Temperature Coefficient of Resistance feature, allowing users to set parameters directly on the device, one of the first platforms to do so. This allows for incredible precision along with the capability to specifically set parameters for specialty heating elements. A 0.96 inch OLED screen provides a brilliantly clear and neatly organized display, with a vertical arrangement that follows the profile and natural handling of the box. The chassis features a sleek design that fits comfortable in the hand, with a rocker adjustment switch that can be easily manipulated with one hand for simple adjustment. Located at the base is a newly designed locking hinge battery door, providing a secure yet accessible method to insert two high amperage 18650 batteries (sold separately) in series. Stainless Steel thread points and the Gold Plated Spring Loaded 510 ensure durability and good conductivity. Integrating one of the most sophisticated onboard temperature control modules alongside a high performance wattage output, the Joyetech Cuboid 150W TC Box Mod is a premiere platform at an incredible price point.​
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/cuboid-by-joyetech​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Franky

Sir Vape said:


> Stock has arrived
> 
> View attachment 42680
> 
> 
> 
> The Joyetech Cuboid 150W TC Box Mod is the new flagship platform from one of the most renowned manufacturers in the industry, integrating a highly sophisticated chip set that features 150W of output (upgradeable to 200W), a full suite of temperature control including the ability to set specific temperature coefficient parameters, a beautiful 0.96 inch OLED screen, and a compact form factor. Featuring Joyetech's most advanced output technology, the Cuboid features a range of 1 to 150W of output (upgradeable to 200W) with a minimum atomizer resistance of 0.1, alongside a full temperature control suite that includes support for Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and 316 Stainless Steel. The Cuboid integrates Joyetech's adjustable Temperature Coefficient of Resistance feature, allowing users to set parameters directly on the device, one of the first platforms to do so. This allows for incredible precision along with the capability to specifically set parameters for specialty heating elements. A 0.96 inch OLED screen provides a brilliantly clear and neatly organized display, with a vertical arrangement that follows the profile and natural handling of the box. The chassis features a sleek design that fits comfortable in the hand, with a rocker adjustment switch that can be easily manipulated with one hand for simple adjustment. Located at the base is a newly designed locking hinge battery door, providing a secure yet accessible method to insert two high amperage 18650 batteries (sold separately) in series. Stainless Steel thread points and the Gold Plated Spring Loaded 510 ensure durability and good conductivity. Integrating one of the most sophisticated onboard temperature control modules alongside a high performance wattage output, the Joyetech Cuboid 150W TC Box Mod is a premiere platform at an incredible price point.​
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/cuboid-by-joyetech​


Great price...really like the look of this mod...must resist...I already have a Sigelei 200 & XCube 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please keep me a Grey one @Sir Vape! Seeya tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Will you guys be doing a little special to add a set of batteries ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

